# BLACK FRIDAY AT THE SIRS



## Sir Vape (23/11/21)

Sir Vapes Ultimate Black Friday Weekend is coming soon. Stay tuned!!! Follow our socials and subscribe on our website www.sirvape.co.za for more information.

NOT FOR SALE TO UNDER 18'S. PRODUCTS MAY CONTAIN NICOTINE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

